
Biological Screw Joint - oftenwrong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_screw_joint
======
java-man
also: biological gear

[https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/animals/a9449/the-f...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/animals/a9449/the-
first-gear-discovered-in-nature-15916433/)

